# Health news 19th August 2010



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2010)

*Platinum sensor used in promising new glucose sensor 30th July 2010 *
 A new fully-implantable device which detects levels of glucose in the blood is set to be trialled on humans, it has been revealed. For the last two years, the device, which features a platinum wire oxygen sensor, has been assessed in pigs. With this study proving successful, scientists working on the project are preparing to seek approval from the US Food and Drug Administration to begin testing on humans, Technology Review reports. Dr Iain Frame, Director of Research, mentioned.

http://www.platinum.matthey.com/hom...in-promising-new-glucose-sensor/19914758.html

*Castles challenge for 'two nuts' on bikes*
TWO long-distance motorbikers are planning to visit hundreds of Welsh castles in one week to raise cash for charity. Stuart Morrissey, aged 49, of Plymouth, and friend Kev Yates will attempt the feat next month in support of Diabetes UK. Stuart, also known as Madrider, and Kev, aka Honeymonster, have named the challenge 'Two Nuts, Too Many Castles'. Diabetes UK mentioned.

http://www.thisisplymouth.co.uk/new...uts-bikes/article-2544355-detail/article.html

*Pregnant women should avoid 'diet' soft drinks: researchers*
Pregnant women should avoid 'diet' soft drinks that have been artificially sweetened, experts have said, after a study linked them with premature birth. Research carried out on almost 60,000 pregnant women in Denmark found that those who drank artificially sweetened soft drinks, whether fizzy or still, were more likely to give birth early.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...hould-avoid-diet-soft-drinks-researchers.html

*Kidney transplant policy change 'could save hundreds'*
Patients are now often offered a kidney from a donor whose heart has stopped The number of UK kidney transplants could be doubled and hundreds of lives saved by using more organs from those whose hearts have stopped, experts say. Traditionally kidneys from those who are brain dead but whose hearts are still working have been preferred.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11013335

*Predictive blood test for TB 'a step closer'*
X-ray of the chest of a patient with TB International researchers say they have made a "significant step" towards a predictive blood test for tuberculosis. A DNA fingerprint in the blood shows promise in identifying which carriers of TB will go on to get symptoms and spread the infection.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11012653

*Are those 'healthy' chocolate bars too good to be true?*

There are some things we eat because they are delicious, others because they are healthy, and yet more because we want a new experience. Then there is the food we eat simply because of what it makes us remember. It has a personal history to us - it brings back memories. That is what I am like with Twix. Twix has been around for some 40 years now and was a well-established brand by the time I started prep school. I used to travel home each afternoon by train, with a gaggle of school friends, clutching a chocolate bar from the station shop. My favourite was a Twix, which I could make last all the way from Moorgate in the City to Gidea Park in Essex - a full hour.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1304248/Are-healthy-chocolate-bars-good-true.html


----------



## wakman (Aug 19, 2010)

I like this post nice one !


----------

